

Show HN: MySQL2Json- A PHP Class that converts MySQL resulset into JSON - pknerd
https://github.com/kadnan/MySQL2JSON

======
asher_
It is worth noting that an alternative solution is to use the MySQL JSON UDFs
which can be found at <http://www.mysqludf.org/lib_mysqludf_json/>

That way, you can simply invoke the function you require in the query, instead
of processing it in PHP.

~~~
pknerd
Cool! Thanks!

